# Sehr lauter Lüfter Medion Gforce4 MX460



## Mway-Tuning (25. November 2005)

Die oben erwähnte Graka raubt mir langsam echt den letzten nerv, da sie sowas von laut ist das man sich nicht konzentrieren kann ! 

Ich habe die grafikkarte schon ausgebaut den Lüfter gereinigt usw. aber es wird nicht besser. meine Frage ist nun, reicht es wenn ich die Graka passiv kühle oder muss es aktiv sein ? und was für ein Sockel ist das ich kenn mich damit nicht wirklich aus.

Wo bekomme ich leise Kühler her der auf dei Graka passt ?


----------



## TheLastOne (25. November 2005)

Eine so genannte Heatpipe Kühlung bzw solch einen Kühlkörper solltest Du dort bedenkenlos installieren können.

Ein Beispiel:

http://cgi.ebay.de/Zalman-Heatpipe-...724796992QQcategoryZ32200QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

entweder bei Ebay oder in einem guten PC Fachhandelsstore oder bei Media Markt etc. zu bekommen.

Grüße
TheLastOne

PS: Letzte Variante wäre den Lüfter der Karte zu ersetzen durch einen neuen.


----------



## Mway-Tuning (25. November 2005)

danke für die Hilfe, hab mir bei nem Computershop einfach einen neuen Lüfter geholt ist eine kombi aus passiv und aktivkühlung Preis war nur 15 Euro !


----------



## Mway-Tuning (25. November 2005)

kann mir vielleicht noch einer sagen, wie ich die Temperatur der Grafikkarte auslesen kann ?


----------

